# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  ّ تعــلمــت الــيـــوم ّّ

## امنيات مجروحه

الحياة مدرسة نستلهم منها الدروس فماذا لو تشاركنا ما نتعلمه يومياً ؟؟
بالطبع فإننا سنجني فائدة أكبر
قد نشاهد فلماً ونتعلم منه شيئاً ،، قد نواجه موفقاً بالشارع ونتعلم منه ،، قد نتعلم حتى في الأحلام ،،
فلنضع ما نتعلمه كل يوم هــنـــــا 


فكرة أعجبتني كثيراً
فأحببت أن تشاركوني بها 

أختكم : أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أن الحياة لا زالت جميلة وبخير

----------


## بقآيا حنين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

فكرة أكثر من رائعة أختي *امنيات مجروحة*
وسأشاركك فيها

موفقة لكل خير
دمت برعاية المولى ولطف الباري

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*الدنيا بما فيها لاتسع لمتباغضين*
*ولكن شبر في شبر يسع لمتاحبين*

----------


## نبض قلب

فكره رائعه أخيه سلمت الأنامل الراقيه ..

يعطيش ربي ألف عافيه على الفكره الحلوه ..

وإن شاء الله نقدر نشارككمـ فيها ..

تحياتي
نبض قلب

----------


## Love Fest

تعلمت اليوم انه لا قيمه الى الحياه بدون العائله و الاصدقاء 

و الف شكر الى امنيات على الموضوع الحلووو 

see ya :wink:

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 
مساء الخير 
امنبات مجروحه 
تسلمي عزيزتي على الطرح الجميل 
موفقه الى كل خير  

تعلمت اليوم / 

العلم هو اساس الحياة ومن غيرة الانسان في ضياع 

يستحق التثيبت :: 
دمتي بود

----------


## عنيده

**


*تعلمت اليوم ان لا تعرف الصديق الحقيقي الا عند الضيق ..* 

*يسلمووو ..*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أعزائي :
بقايا الحنين
نبض قلب
love fest
عنيده
أشكر لكم مروركم العطر على متصفحي
لا عدمنااا طلتكم هنا
دمتم بود

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

sweet magic
لكِ كل الشكر غاليتي على تثبيت الموضوع
لا حرمني ربي منكِ
ولا من هطولكِ الرااائع هنا
فلكِ مني أرق وأعذب التحااياا
دمتي بخير وسعاده
في أمان الله


أختكِ : أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أنه يجب علي أن لا أفرح كثيراً للحظات سعاده أعيشها
فما بين لحظة وأخرى
تنقلب السعادة إلى حزن ودموع

----------


## كبرياء

*تعلمت ..~* 
*أنني قد أكره وجهآ ..!*
*تمنى لي الخير دومآ ...~*
*وأهيم في حب وجه آخر لآ أمت لهـ بصله .!!!*
*طررح رووعهـ ...* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..~*
*ستكـون لي عوده إن شآلله :>*
*سي يوو .!*
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

تعلمت اليوم وكل يوم.. 
أن الأم كوكبة من العواطف المتراكمة... التي لامثيل لها.. 

هنيئاً لكل أم بكل ماتحوي هذه الكلمة من معاني ثمينة... 


غاليتي ... 

أبهرني محتوى الموضوع.. 

وجذبتني فكرته بشكل كبير... 

رااااااااااائعة حقاً أخيتي ... 

كل الشكر لهذا المُتنفس.. 

يعطيك العافية يارب.. 

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.. 

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## الأمل الوردي

تعلمت ومازلت اتعلم ان الأمل هو اجمل شيئ في هذه



الحياه

----------


## hope

*تعلمت اليوم* 

*أن كل مانتمناه نحصل عليه .. بالصبر .. والمثآبره ,,*

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت اليوم .. 

ان انسى الماضى  حتى اعيش في غد مشرق ..

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمت اليووووومـ ..~*


*أن الحياااااااة جمييييييلة بوجودها إلى جانبي ..*

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت اليوم .. 

ان الصديق الحقيقي هو من يفهمني قبل ان اتكلم ..

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلــــمت اليووووم ..~*


*أنها إنسانة أنانية* 

*.....*


*و أتمنى أن أتعلم طريقة تخليصها من أنانيتها*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أن صحة الانسان غالية جداً
ولا تقدر بثمن 







أمنيات

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت اليوم .. 

ان اعيش حياتي  و انسى الماضي و  انسى الحاضر و انسى المستقبل ..

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمت اليوم ..*


*أن الحلـــم أسااااس الحياااة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تعلمت  اليوم ..*
*ان الحياة لاتقف ع وتيرة واحدة..*

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت  .. 

ان الا ابين الضعف حتى لا يشمت بي عدوي ..

----------


## ليلاس

*تـــــــ ع ـــــــلمت اليوم ..*

*لابد من المبادرة ..!*

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت .. 

ان اجتهد حتى احقق النجاح الذي اريد .. 

موفقين ..

----------


## هكذا أنا

..
*{ تَعلِمت اليَوم...*
*نحنُ لا ننجذب للأرض بل هي من تجذبنا بقوة طرد مركزية*
*منُذ أن أدركت بأن أرواحنا تستهوي الصعود إلى السَماء..!
**
*

----------


## هكذا أنا

..
*{ تَعلِمت اليَومْ...*
*الكاتب البارع كـ المصور المحترف فالأول يلتقط المشهد من زاوية* 
*ضيقه ليتسع بين يديه فيثير نحوه لذة القارىء..!*
*والثاني يلتقط الصوره من زاويه مختلفه فتتوهج أنعكاساً لـِ تثير*
*دهشة المتأمل..!*
..

----------


## هكذا أنا

..
*{ تَعلِمت اليَوم...*
*لافرق بين عقول الفلاسفه والتي شهد لهم التاريخ بدهشة عقولهم*
*وبين نِحن ألا بعاملين :*
*عامل تركيز الذهن وعامل الأراده لذلك ..!*
*..*

----------


## ليلاس

تعلمت اليوم ..

أن تنظيم الوقت أساس للــــ النجاج

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت .. 

ان اطنش للعش ..

----------


## hard to get

تعلمت من الحياة دروس كثيرة 

بأن الحياة ساحة صراع 

وأن يكون فؤادك رهينة بيد اناس لا تقدره .. 

يعتقلونه لسنوات ويعذبونه لدهور ... 

ومن ثم ينفذون به حكم الاعدام بلا أدنى شعور بالذنب وبراحة بال ونوم هنيئ

استغرب لتلك الفئة!!!!

وأن يصبح حبك بساط يداس ويهان من احب الناس إليك


إلهي إليك شكواي

----------


## جبال الغيره ليث

تعلمت من الحياة انها مهما زادت قساوتها علي يجب ان اجابهها ولا استسلم لرغباتها ولا الى انذالها هذا درس استلهمته من الحسين عليه السلام  وتعلمت ان اكون مملوء باللطف والجمال النفسي والدنيا ممتلئه بالادران فلا احد يستطيع ان يمسك بأي شيْ ما دمت مع الله  (من خاف الله  اخاف الله منه كل شي    ومن لم يخف من الله اخافه الله من كل شي)

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تعلمت .. 

ان الله يمهل ولـآ  يهمل ..! 

سبحـآنه

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمت اليوم ...!*


*أن الإكتئاب سـيلازمني طوال هذه الفترة ..*

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت .. 

ان الوزاره لا ترحم في الاسئله ..

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمت اليوم ..*

*أن مسؤولية الدراسة صعبة ..!*

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت .. 

ان النفسيه تتغير بمجرد ان تفكر  بالدنيا الحلووه ..

----------


## ليلاس

* تعلمتـــ ...*

*أن صبري طريق نجاحي ..*

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت اليوم .. 

محد ينفع احد في هالدينا ..

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمتـــ اليوووم ..*

*أن ناس قسمييين ..*

*و القسم الثاني (( الضار )) هو سبب خرااااب الحياااة*

----------


## ليلاس

تعلمت اليوم ..

|[ أن الصداااقة مثل النجوم ..! ~

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت ان اكون عنيده .. 

حتى احقق ما في بالي ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

تعلمت ان كل دقيقه مالازم نضيعها بدون فايده

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمت اليوووم .....*


*أن البسمة أساس الحياة ..~]*

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت  .. 

ان الحياه مستمره مهما كانت الضرووف..

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمت اليوم ..*

*بالجد نصل إلى أعلى المراتب ..!!~*

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت .. 

ان طال او قصر الزمان ستنكشف الحقيقه ..

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

تعلمت ان نستمر بالحياة مادمنا نتنفس بها ,,

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمت اليوم ..*

*أن الحياة جميلة ..*

----------


## عنيده

ماكل من يضحك مع الناس مبسوط ياكثر من يضحك ونفسه حزينه

----------


## أصداااء

تعلمت أن ...!

إرادتي هي سلاحي

----------


## أصداااء

تعلمت أن ...!

نظرتي للحياة هي الباعث والمحرك لحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تعلمت من امس واليوم وكل حياتي ،،*
*اكون صادقة المشاعر ولااجرح قلباً ..*

----------


## أصداااء

تعلمت أن ..!

النفوس الكبيرة لا تحمل بين جنباتها أي ذرة من الحقد ..!

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمت اليوم ..*

*يجب أن أمسك أعصابي .. مهما حدث ..!*

----------


## جنى الورود

*تعلمت أن الحياة مافيهاعدل*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أن الحيآة بها أشياء جميلةً ..
وبإمكاننا عيشها بشيء من السعادة ..
وأن كآنت مؤقتة .. !!!











أمنيــ مجروحه ــات

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمت اليوم ..*


*حياتنا ألوان ..*

*يجب منا أن نختار اللون الافضل فيها ..!*

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت اليوم ..

ان الصبر مفتاح الفرج ..

----------


## الياقوتةالحمراء

تعلمت اليوم

أن صلة الأرحام تزيد المحبة وتزيل الكراهية

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمت اليوم ..*

*لآ شيء مستحييل ..!!*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

تعلمت..~

آنه يصعب الوصول أليك ..ومـآزـأإل ][حلــــماً ضد الوآقع ][

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تعلمت ان فرحة طفل تساوي الدنيا كلها 
من فرح جاهل فرح نبي
عبارة صحيحه

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت ..

ان لا اؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد ..

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمت اليــوم ..*

*ما ابشع الحياة بوجود .. أناس مثل هؤلاء ..*

----------


## همس الصمت

تعلمت آن آقنع بما كتبه الله لي
وآن لا آنظر لشي في ايدي الاخرين ..

----------


## عنيده

_تعلمت ان لا انظر الى عيوب الاخرين و هي ملتصقه بهم بل اساعدهم ع الاخلاص منها .._

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمت اليــــومـ ..

أن القناعة كنزُُ .. لا يفنى ..*

----------


## كبرياء

> *تعلمت اليوم ..*
> 
> *لآ شيء مستحييل ..!!*



 
بالضبط !

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت اليوم ..

ان الجميع لديهم عيووب ..

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمت ..:* 

*لا شيء يستدعي الزعل ..!*

----------


## عنيده

_تعلمت .._

_ان الانتقاام صعب_

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمت ..*

*فقداني للأمل ,, سيوصلني للهلاك ..*

----------


## عنيده

تعلمت ان لا انفجر في الاخرين ..

و ان اطنش تعش تنتعش ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أن الإنسان لا يحصل أبداً على ما يُريد ويتمنى ..
في هذه الحياة .. !!






أمنيـ مجروحه ـــات

----------


## نبض قلب

**

*أن أع ــآمل النآس بإسلوبـــــــــــي ..* 

*لـآبإسلوبهم ..!!*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

" 
أن الشخص يجب عليه أن يكون واعي لجميع تصرفاته
وأن يُفكر قبل أن يتفوه بأي كلمة 
فربما فقط كلمة واحدة تهدم كل ما بناه 
!!!





أمنيات مجروحه

----------


## ليلاس

*تعلمت اليــــــوم ؛::*

*ألآ أؤجل عمل اليـــــوم للغذ ..~*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

** 
* أن من تربى على الكذب وتعود عليه* 
*لا يمكن له أن يكون صادقاً مهما عاهدك على ذلك* 
*!!*




*أمنيات مجروحه*
*
*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
تعلمتْ اليوم "

أنه لا يجب منح الثقة بالكآمل لأشخآص لا نعرفهم حقّ المعرفة .. !!!

.

/*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
تعلمت اليوم ...

ان الدنيا يبغى لها صبر ..!*

----------


## عنيده

تَعلمـتُ اليـومْ  ..! 

آصنـع السـعـآده لِكـي تعيـش =)

----------


## كلِمَة

*تعلمت اليــــــوم
ان الايام لاتمنح من غير أن تأخذ  الكثير
*

----------

